# Is Tortoise Supply Trustworthy??



## Tortoise Man (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi! I guess I'm just a little paranoid, but I would like to hear everyone's opinion on Tortoise Supply. Should I feel comfortable buying a tortoise from this website. I would just like to hear some reviews of Tortoise Supply. Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 10, 2015)

Perhaps you're unaware that we have a vendor review section. Tyler Stewart of Tortoise Supply has been reviewed many times there. Here's a link:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/forums/tortoise-vendor-reviews.107/


----------



## Tortoise Man (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh ok thank you so much! I didn't realize that. Thanks


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 10, 2015)

I bought two torts from Tyler little more than two years age, also some supplies. No issue what so ever and those torts still going strong.


----------



## wellington (Jul 10, 2015)

The main thing when buying from anyone, is to ask how they are started out, humid or dry. Daily soaks or no soaks. If they are kept on pellets or hay, both bad and drying.


----------



## Tortoise Man (Jul 10, 2015)

Ok got it. Thanks


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 10, 2015)

I've purchased items from Tortoise Supply several times and they are great.
I have never actually purchased any live animals, though.


----------



## milkandsam (Jul 10, 2015)

Tyler helped me so much when picking out our tortoise a little over a year ago. Got him sent overnight to Kentucky. Ask lots of questions and follow the advice on this forum! Here's my baby Thor!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 12, 2015)

And don't forget to post your own experiences in the review section!


----------

